# Finished Fish



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stained the musky one. Measures 22 x 21.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew...

.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Flash that one to your dog Stick. >

Great sign John. Well done as always.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done! I caught a muskie once. Ten inches long and full of teeth! 
Note: Lake St. Clair is noted for those who pursue carp in the summer time with a fly rod. Sight fishing like you would for bonefish but the carp are bigger than bonefish and you don't have to travel as far to catch them. Fly fishing guru Dave Whitlock spends several days on the lake each summer in piscatorial pursuits of the plentiful populations of same.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Flash that one to your dog Stick. >
> 
> Great sign John. Well done as always.


that aughtta start a ruckus...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Well done! I caught a muskie once. Ten inches long and full of teeth!
> Note: Lake St. Clair is noted for those who pursue carp in the summer time with a fly rod. Sight fishing like you would for bonefish but the carp are bigger than bonefish and you don't have to travel as far to catch them. Fly fishing guru Dave Whitlock spends several days on the lake each summer in piscatorial pursuits of the plentiful populations of same.


you can keep yur sewer bass...
bonefish are cake and pie to hook up...
and looking at Jon's carving makes ya want to break out the gear...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As always, very nice sign, John.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice John!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John that turned out very nice , and I really like how the wood grain got intergrated into the fish


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great John.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John, 

That makes me want to go fishin' in the morning and play with my machines in the afternoon.

Great Sign!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stick, try it and see what it's like to hook up to a 25er. :yes2: Carp don't get to respect. Where have I heard that before.

What's next for the fish sign carving?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Stick, try it and see what it's like to hook up to a 25er. :yes2: Carp don't get to respect. Where have I heard that before.
> 
> What's next for the fish sign carving?


BT on the carp....

sturgeon...
grayling...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

It is really a piece of art! Congrats John!
Sid.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice work.....


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Your pursuit of excellence is a lesson for me. This is really nice.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

ksidwy said:


> It is really a piece of art! Congrats John!
> Sid.


Sid took the words right out of my mouth. Beautiful John, I envy your talent!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

There are 2 rules for fishing for Muskies: 1) Use steel leaders and 2: NEVER use your fingers to remove a swallowed hook. The latter is something akin to changing a spinning router bit. Or so I've been told, having never tried the later. :wink:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

There's no talent to this, or I'd be sunk before I started. It's just a matter of getting the objects, laying them out, put a piece of material on the bed, and hope like hell you pushed the right buttons and got it all set up right. Theoretically it should all work. I've got plenty of mistakes for the firepit.

Also helps to keep all the files so you can make new things out of all the past components. Just limited to time and imagination.

HJ


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

JFPNCM said:


> The latter is something akin to changing a spinning router bit. Or so I've been told, having never tried the later. :wink:


Trust me, you're correct.....


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

sweet...


----------

